# S7-Protokoll



## Zapot (18 August 2006)

ave,
CPU 315-2DP,
SIMATIC NET,PB,CP5611

weist du vieleicht wie ein S7 Protokoll aussieht?
Ich soll nämlich mit meiner 315'er über Profibus mit einem Supervisor komunizieren. Er benutzt einen OfficePC mit WinXP und einer PCI-Karte von Siemens <CP5611>.
Ich habe bis jetzt dafür zwei DB's erstellt einen zum schreiben und einen zum lesen.......und jetzt?
danke dir für deine Hilfe  .............:-D


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2006)

Guten Tag,

das S7-Protokoll gibt es z. B. als Libnodave 
(Open Source), als AGLink (bei uns zu kaufen  ) 
oder als Prodave (bei Siemens zu kaufen).

Hat der OfficePC Excel oder eine andere Applikation?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Zapot (18 August 2006)

hallo,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort,
aber ich check erstmal garnicht's mehr, also ich will von Step7 aus mit dem PC über Profibus reden. Wieso brauche ich dann AGLink als tool? Braucht das nicht der PC-Anwender......


----------



## meiky2 (18 August 2006)

Das Tool muss auf dem PC installiert werden.  

Sonst kann der PC nicht mit der SPS kommunizieren


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2006)

Zapot schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> danke für deine schnelle Antwort,
> aber ich check erstmal garnicht's mehr, also ich will von Step7 aus mit dem PC über Profibus reden. Wieso brauche ich dann AGLink als tool? Braucht das nicht der PC-Anwender......



... sorry, dann habe ich die Frage 
nicht richtig verstanden.




			
				Zapot schrieb:
			
		

> CPU 315-2DP,
> SIMATIC NET,PB,CP5611



Hier war von Step7 nicht die Rede.

Was ist jetzt genau 

 a) vorhanden?
 b) die Aufgabe?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Question_mark (20 August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Zapot schrieb:
			
		

> weist du vieleicht wie ein S7 Protokoll aussieht?


Ja, das weiss ich.


			
				Zapot schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bis jetzt dafür zwei DB's erstellt einen zum schreiben und einen zum lesen


Gute Vorarbeit, aber nicht genug für eine Kommunikationsverbindung....
Bist Du in der Lage, Deine Frage etwas klarer zu formulieren ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Zapot (21 August 2006)

Sorry, also ich versuch es noch mal….
Ich habe eine 315-2DP und arbeite mit Stepp 7.
Er hat einen OfficePC mit XP Pro und benutzt als Software zur Kommunikation eine SIMATIC NET PB Softnet-2DP/2005 (6GK1704-5CW63-3AA0), als Hardware eine SIMATIC NET,PB,CP 5611 A2 PSI-Karte (6GK1561-1AA01).
Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich von meiner Seite aus noch vorbereiten muss, das ich dann auch mit ihm meine Daten austauschen kann?
Also habe ich jetzt einen DB erstellt auf dem ich schreiben will und er lesen soll und einen anderen DB auf den er schreiben soll und ich lesen will. 

Ist das schon mal richtig? Oder fehlt da noch etwas?
Was ist das ein S7-Protokoll? Was genau ist meine Aufgabe dabei?
 
Danke für deine Geduld, besonders an „Quetion mark“ der arme tut sich ja richtig weh auf der Tastatur!......................


----------



## seeba (21 August 2006)

Da die Hard- und Software bei deinem Kunden schon vorhanden zu sein scheint, wird er auch wissen, wie er die Daten in sein Excel oder was auch immer bekommt, oder?


----------



## RolfB (21 August 2006)

Hallo,

ziemlich umfangreiche Informationen zum Thema
'Kommunikation mit Simatic S7'
findest du in diesem Beitrag :
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/20982954


mfg.
Rolf


----------

